# Compilation de PyQt sur Mac OS X.5 Leopard



## Illuvatar (18 Novembre 2007)

Hello @ll,

J'ai récemment installé Leopard sur mon Mac ( réinstallation complète ) et j'ai voulu remettre PyQt car j'en ai besoin pour un projet.
J'ai réinstallé Qt opensource précompilé depuis le site de Trolltech => aucun problème

J'ai recompilé et installé sip => aucun problème si ce n'est que le make install l'a placé dans "/System/Library/Frameworks/Python.framework/Versions/2.5/lib/python2.5/site-packages/" et qu'il est impossible de l'importer. Croyant bien faire j'ai mis des liens symboliques des fichiers de sip vers le répertoire superieur ( "/System/Library/Frameworks/Python.framework/Versions/2.5/lib/python2.5/" ) et l'importation de sip marche dans python.

Je tente de compiler PyQt : Grace à ma modification précedente, il trouve bien sip (et il n'a bien entendu aucun problème à trouver Qt. ). Cependant le make plante sur 



> ld: symbol(s) not found
> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
> make[1]: *** [QtOpenGL.so] Error 1
> make: *** [all] Error 2



Je cherche sur Internet pour voir si quelqu'un a eu le même problème que moi. Je tombe finalement sur une erreur de compilation identique sur Leopard et on répond au type que le problème vient qu'il y a deux dossiers site-packages :
/System/Library/Frameworks/Python.framework/Versions/2.5/lib/python2.5/site-packages/
ET /Library/Python/2.5/site-packages/
La solution consisterait selon lui à les lier par un lien symbolique. 
Voyant que cette solution a réglé le problème du type qui avait la même erreur que moi, je tente à mon tour et j'en profite pour supprimer les liens symboliques des fichiers de sip.
Bonne surprise : je peux importer sip dans python sans les liens symboliques bidons que j'avais créé au début.
Cependant, j'ai toujours la même erreur dans le make de PyQt....  
Je suis déjà hyper hyper en retard sur mon projet et je ne peux même pas bosser dessus... Toute aide serait la bienvenue...


----------



## Illuvatar (19 Novembre 2007)

Finalement je me répond à moi-même.

J'ai recompilé qt opensource depuis les sources disponibles sur le site de Trolltech et ensuite j'ai réussi à compiler PyQt


----------

